# LED Work Light?



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Would a compact LED work light work for growing plants? I've been trying to find inexpensive compact grow lights but I haven't had any luck. The tank I have is a 3 gallon shrimp tank that I want to start el Natural but I can't figure out how to do the lighting. I want it to be able to fit under the lid, not a desk lamp. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## abdb (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the color temperature of the work light, and how big is the hood? Most likely the the color temperature on the work light is not optimal for plants. If you post some information about the hood (size, existing light socket, etc.) and what you want to grow someone might have a suggestion.

I grew bacopa, ludwigia repens, salvinia minima, and vals in a 4 gallon or so 11"x11" glass cylinder (vase) with a UtiliTech Pro 7.5 watt 490 lumen 5000K LED Type-A bulb from Lowes.


----------



## Mini55 (Mar 19, 2012)

whats the size of your tank? i guess Led light would be a better choice


----------

